# Hymer 06 655Starline - Gas Bottle size



## us2funlovers (Nov 22, 2007)

Help please! 
We are about to purchase a 2006 655 Starline, a real beauty, our only concern is the gas carrying capacity. The current owner has 2x6kg propanes. I was wondering if anyone could tell me if there is room in the std locker for a couple of 11kgs?

My our last van we had a 80l fixed tank slung under the floor and this worked really well on long trips. It might be a sloution in this case, although two Gaslow 11kgs and a filling kit would have been quick and easy

Thanks in advance

[email protected]


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

In my 2001 B584 and 2007 B544SL I was able to quite comfortably fit in 1 13kg bottle and a 6kg bottle, they won't quite take 2 x 13kg. Imagine your locker will be the same.

Have installed one Gaslow 13kg and a conventional kg and have so far not neded to use the smaller one as I have always been able to top up the Gaslow one without any problems. Much better than lugging heavy bottles around and the gas is cheaper as a bonus.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

I have a 2005 Starline 655 and had 2 x 13kg fixed bottles fitted by Peter Hambilton. They just fit in the locker and work a treat.
Bob45


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

I have a 2005 Starline 655 and had 2 x 13kg fixed bottles fitted by Peter Hambilton. They just fit in the locker and work a treat.
Bob45


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

I have a 2005 Starline 655 and had 2 x 13kg fixed bottles fitted by Peter Hambilton. They just fit in the locker and work a treat.
Bob45


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

My 2006 B644 which is a similar size to your van is equiped with two 11kg Gaslow bottles. The collar that surrounds the valves has been trimmed on both bottles to clear the sloping part of the gas locker at the top. They look like they were made for the job  ISTR that the later Gaslow bottles come sans collar & are instead fitted with a lifting handle.

Dave.


----------



## us2funlovers (Nov 22, 2007)

Many thanks folks, well I have just taken delivery of 2x new Gaslow 11kg bottles and kit, and have finished installing...superb fit, and as usual Gaslow have turned out some amazing kit! Just cant wait to get on the road


----------

